# Polystyrene Nucs and Mini-Mating Nucs



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Recently, I created my new web page devoted to 
Polystyrene Nucs and Mini-Mating Nucs:
http://www.beebehavior.com/polystyrene_nucs.php

Boris


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

great idea. Looks like you have something here


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I bet those coolers would get a neat response at a back yard bbq.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I like the cooler idea, but think that they would turn into cookers here in Kansas without some ventilation. 

Perhaps we could cut out the bottom and glue into the inside a piece of #8 screen. Then hit the outside with a can of white spray paint.

On second thought, put the patch of screen on the back end so you could feed by pouring the syrup in the bottom like with the styrofoam nucs.

The only drawback I see is they will get full of burrcomb and draw a lot of excess comb on the bottom of medium frames. This may not be as much of a problem if you are using HSC or deeps.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I will have to measure one. There may be enough room for two tiers of mediums, that would make a big difference for most of us.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

"On second thought, put the patch of screen on the back end so you could feed by pouring the syrup in the bottom like with the styrofoam nucs."

Bullseye Bill,
I prefer to use Division Board Feeder for $3.95 

Boris


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*nuc*

Great idea Boris. I took a deep frame into Walmart but it was to large for any cooler. The 36 quart size cooler is an inch to short. Hard to find a thick styrofoam cooler nowadays.


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

*styrofoam nuc boxes*

I purchased about 15 nuc boxes to try them. They work very well, I use them when I do my early season spilts.when the weather cools off at night here in the spring to 0 temps I know that the girls are comfortably warm.


----------



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

Great idea for recycled coolers. I can't wait to get home and do some measuring.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Looks like a major bee space problem inside lid*

Leave the bees in too long and you won't be able to open the lid or get out the frames. Maybe fill in those voids?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Recently I’ve added new photos.

Boris


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*Good Idea. Some suggestions for southern beekeepers.*

Boris,
Your not alone in thinking of using coolers as bee hives.  When I first got into beekeeping I started playing with the idea of using Rubbermaid coolers for hives, yet since they only fit 7 frames at the most, I set the idea aside. I'm starting to think about using them for queen rearing nucs, you've got some good ideas.  

For all y'all s'thern beekeepers, I'd suggest cutting out and screening the bottom, It just gets to hot down here and our winters aren't cold enough. Also, if you're just looking into a 4 - 5 frame nuc let me suggest integrating a feeder into the cooler. On the front inside end of the cooler you can close off and seal the 2 - 3 frame empty space to make a Hive Top style feeder. This gives you quit a large and easy to fill reservoir. After the feeder is installed cut out and screen the rest of the bottom. Than cut out a wooden board to fit over the frames (make sure you put in supports that will provide the proper bee space) and close off the "hive" area. This way the bees will be able to access the feeder without accessing you when you re-fill it. It will also keep the bees from building bur comb on the lid. To inspect the hive it will be easy to pry the board off w/your hive tool. You may need to drill a few hives in the backside of the cooler for entrances.

I'm planning on using coolers for my queen rearing nucs next summer. I'll try to post pics. and plans later on.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I just purchased some styrofoam nucs from Beeworks and they came with a grooved top bar no side bars or botom bar and no foundation. What would be the best way to go, starter strips or foundation? Also what is the best way to attach the starter strip or foundation to the top bar. 

Also there is a compartment for syrup but I would be afraid my bees would drown themselfs. SHould I try putting in a float?


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

CWBees said:


> I just purchased some styrofoam nucs from Beeworks and they came with a grooved top bar no side bars or botom bar and no foundation. What would be the best way to go, starter strips or foundation? Also what is the best way to attach the starter strip or foundation to the top bar.
> 
> Also there is a compartment for syrup but I would be afraid my bees would drown themselfs. SHould I try putting in a float?


I'd do starter strips. What I'm doing in my hives is using a glue gun to glue the strips up in the slots. As long as the strips aren't over an inch wide they won't warp, and the glue will hold them snug.

Yeah, I'd add a float.

-Nathanael


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Put in a piece of wood for your float, or wire will work if you fold it up like an acordian, and then strech it out some.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*MH*

I use a starter strip also, too make them stay in the groove on the top bar I first started by holding the foundation up and used a candle and put about 3 drops of wax on one side and 4 on the other kinda slow but it works, Now I am using a Elect burner from wal-mart place a pan about 3/4 full of water on the burner and then get another smaller pan and place wax inside the pan, place this pan into the water, Put it between low and medium to melt the wax then I take a tea spoon bend the handle and dip out about 3/4 full of wax and run it down the grove then hurry and place the starter strip into it. You may have to hold the starter strip a few seconds until the wax sets up.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I use a wax tube to wax my starter strips in, little faster than a candle, but still seems to take forever.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I had scrap wired foundation that I attached by drilling 3 small holes in the top bar to match the foundation wires. Left the wire protruding 1/2 inch, bent it snug against the top bar. Done.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Brandy said:


> I had scrap wired foundation that I attached by drilling 3 small holes in the top bar to match the foundation wires. Left the wire protruding 1/2 inch, bent it snug against the top bar. Done.


That is a snappy idea.

Keith


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I have old window screen would that work?


----------

